# Commodity Stocks Get Rocked



## InTheMoneyStocks (26 January 2011)

Ever since the Asian nations began to raise interest rates most leading commodity stocks and ETF's have come under severe pressure. Last night India raised their key interest rate by another 25 basis points in effort to curb the high inflation that the country is facing. China has been raising bank reserves and also raised interest rates by 25 basis points last month. Thailand, Vietnam, and other countries in Asia have all raised interest rates in order to fight high inflation.

Southern Copper Corp.(NYSE:SCCO) is a leading copper producer that has declined sharply ever since the inflation in Asia began to increase sharply. The stock topped out on January 1st, 2011 at $50.35 a share. Today Southern Copper stock is trading lower by $1.56 to $43.09 a share. This is a 14.0 percent decline in less than a month's time. The stock will have some daily chart support around the $42.00 level.

Cliffs Natural Resources Inc.(NYSE:CLF) is one of the leading iron ore pellet producers in the world. The stock had been holding up surprisingly well until last week when it staged a sharp reversal on January 19th, 2011. On that day the stock made a new high for the year at $91.41 a share. This morning Cliffs Natural Resources stock is trading lower by $2.54 to $80.42 a share. That is an 11.0 percent decline in just five trading sessions. Cliff Natural Resources stock will have daily chart support around the $78.00 level and more around the $76.50 area.

Other leading commodity stocks that are trading lower today are Silver Wheaton Corp.(NYSE:SLW), Freeport McMoRan Copper & Gold Inc.(NYSE:FCX), and Randgold Resources Ltd.(NASDAQ:GOLD). The catalyst for the decline in the commodity complex is due to the tighter money supply that is taking place in the Asian region. As long as Asian central banks continue to raise interest rates most commodity stocks should remain under pressure.







Nicholas Santiago
InTheMoneyStocks


----------



## InTheMoneyStocks (12 March 2011)

*Commodity Stocks Bounce*

This morning a few of the leading commodity stocks are bouncing higher. The devastation in Japan will require the country to rebuild its damaged infrastructure.

Cliffs Natural Resources Inc.(NYSE:CLF) is trading higher this morning by $1.13 to $86.25 a share. Short term traders should watch for resistance around the $88.90 - $90.00 area. Should the stock rally further throughout the session the next important intra-day resistance level will be around the $90.30 level. Scalp traders can look for pullbacks around both of these levels.

United States Steel Corp.(NYSE:X) is trading higher this morning by $1.90 to $54.65 a share. This stock seems to be rebounding from a short term oversold condition on the daily charts. Traders should watch for resistance around the $55.50 and $56.00 levels. Both levels could see small pullbacks from these levels intra-day.

Southern Copper Corp.(NYSE:SCCO) is trading higher by 0.33 to $38.98 a share. Short term traders can watch the $39.50 area as an intra-day resistance level. Should Southern Copper stock rally further the $40.00 level would be the next important intra-day resistance level for the stock.






Nicholas Santiago
InTheMoneyStocks


----------

